# Kona to Kauai - best interisland route



## waggs (Jul 17, 2008)

We will need to go round trip between the big island to Kauai in November.
What have you found for the most reasonable interisland flights?  Has anyone taken the ferry from Honolulu to Kauai?  Would it work to take a flight to Honolulu and the ferry on to Kauai? Thanks for your help


----------



## tompalm (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't think that anyone has direct flights and you will have to stop in Honolulu, maybe change planes and go to the big island from Kauai.  If you are set on these two islands, buy round trip tickets out of Kona and then the round trip to Kauai from there.  Otherwise, if you go to Honolulu from the mainland and then to Kauai or BI, you will be doing a lot of extra flying.   Kauai is more flying to get in or out of.  Recommend that if you are going to two islands, go to any other two and it should be easier for you.  Forget the Ferry, they don't do the BI or Kauai right now and it is a really long day if you ride the ferry.


----------



## charford (Jul 17, 2008)

Island Air has onestop flights from KOA to LIH. The flight stops in OGG with a 20 minute layover. You probably don't even have to get off the plane.


----------



## waggs (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the replies - We are committed to this itinerary - frequent flier miles Seattle to Kona and return.  We got an exchange into the Point at Poipu the first week of our three weeks, with the last two weeks on Kona. I was afraid to turn down the Kauai exchange as we had the request in since Jan. and wan't sure we'd get another "good" exchange. I have heard that there is another commuter airline flying in the islands now but haven't tracked it down.


----------



## philemer (Jul 17, 2008)

waggs said:


> Thanks for the replies - We are committed to this itinerary - frequent flier miles Seattle to Kona and return.  We got an exchange into the Point at Poipu the first week of our three weeks, with the last two weeks on Kona. I was afraid to turn down the Kauai exchange as we had the request in since Jan. and wan't sure we'd get another "good" exchange. I have heard that there is another commuter airline flying in the islands now but haven't tracked it down.



Mesa (go!) airlines (www.iflygo.com) , Hawaiian Air & Island Air are the only games in town, AFAIK. Not sure about the Ferry.

You can do a r/t flight, on Island Air, with 5K UA miles if you have them.


----------

